# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  TLC con Japón permitiría incrementar exportación de productos avícolas peruanos a ese país

## gpacheco

*Sólo Brasil abastece el 95% de sus importaciones avícolas, afirma Cámara de Comercio e Industria Peruano Japonesa*    _Presidente de la Cámara de Comercio e Industria Peruano Japonesa, Yoshinori Takase._   *Lima, may. 26 (ANDINA).-* Japón compra a Brasil el 95 por ciento de sus importaciones avícolas y Perú podría aprovechar parte de este mercado al obtener ventajas con el Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) que ahora negocian ambos países y teniendo en cuenta su mayor cercanía al continente asiático, afirmó hoy el presidente de la Cámara de Comercio e Industria Peruano Japonesa, Yoshinori Takase.  
En la actualidad el 95 por ciento de nuestras importaciones avícolas provienen de Brasil a pesar de la mayor cercanía de Perú. Parte de esas compras podrían ser atendidas por avícolas peruanas en mejores ventajas con un TLC, manifestó. 
Cabe señalar que la I Ronda de Negociaciones para un TLC entre Perú y Japón se inició en la víspera (lunes) en Lima y se desarrollará durante esta semana. 
Takase comentó que una gran oportunidad la constituyen los pollos orgánicos debido a que los consumidores japoneses tienen una mayor tendencia a consumir productos naturales. 
En ese sentido, subrayó que un TLC entre Japón y Perú se constituye en una plataforma de desarrollo tanto para el comercio bilateral como para impulsar el flujo de las inversiones bilaterales. 
Agregó que no solamente se trata de un tema comercial sino también de profundizar y consolidar una relación más integral, donde igualmente se consideren otros temas de interés para ambos países como la tecnología y la educación. 
Dijo que los empresarios deben estar más informados acerca de cómo utilizar las ventajas y las oportunidades de un TLC bilateral. 
Si bien el proceso de negociación del TLC es un trabajo que se realiza entre los gobiernos, es el sector privado el que lo llevará a cabo, enfatizó Takase. 
Siempre habrá más oportunidades y estaremos atentos a lograr un mejor aprovechamiento de ellas. Estamos seguros que se generarán situaciones para ampliar negocios entre ambas partes, comentó. 
Dijo que una primera impresión de los empresarios japoneses es que Perú es una fuente de materias primas, pero esa percepción definitivamente cambiará con una mayor exploración y búsqueda de oportunidades. 
También informó que el 2 de junio se realizará en Lima el Foro Económico Perú - Japón El futuro es nuestro, con el objetivo de obtener mayor información acerca de la situación económica y política de Perú en el marco del 40 aniversario de la Cámara de Comercio e Industria Peruano Japonesa.  *Foto: ANDINA / Juan Carlos Guzman*Temas similares: Artículo: Mincetur solicitará a Singapur aumentar sus importaciones de productos avícolas de Perú Artículo: Senasa firmará convenio con Argentina para facilitar exportación de productos frescos a ese país Artículo: Exportación de 280 productos peruanos a EEUU aumentó más de 100% por vigencia del TLC Mil millones de dólares anuales genera exportación de productos naturales peruanos Exportación de chales peruanos creció 37% en primer bimestre siendo Japón principal destino

----------

